# Minneapolis and/or Hutchinson MN



## mcrow (Jun 22, 2007)

I live in Hutchinson, but work in Minneapolis and am open to gaming in either place. 

I can play in a game during the week in Minneapolis, or a weekend game in Hutchinson. I'm open to just about any game. I have played:

D&D 2ed
D&D 3rd
Iridium System Games
Hero (once or twice)
Savage Worlds
C&C
CoC
 and a bunch more.


----------



## mcrow (Jul 13, 2007)

just an update. 

Still looking, I can play anywhere during the week or on the weekend now. Hutch or Minneapolis area.

oh... you can email me at mcrow24@yahoo.com   or   PM me here.


----------



## mcrow (Sep 21, 2007)

Bumpity!  

BTW, there are two new stores in the area that I'm willing to play at:

Tower Games 48th and Nicollet in Mpls

The new Phoenix Games in  Deephaven (by Minnetonka)

I'm open to just about any RPG.


----------



## olshanski (Oct 17, 2007)

I have a game playing every Tuesday nights in South Minneapolis from 6:30 PM to 9:30 PM.
I am the DM and have 4 players, but we are looking for a 5th player so that we always have a quorum when a person is absent. 

We just finished a 2 year campaign on 10-16-2007.

We are starting a new campaign on 10-30-2007 at 1st level, 25 point buy. D&D 3.5.
The campaign uses the prepublished "Shades of Grey" by Necromancer Games in a homebrew world.

We are testing out some house rules, if you are interested, drop me a line and I'll let you know what the houserules are.
I am allowing the limited use of classes and feats in splatbooks, pending DM approval.

my email is olshanski [dot] david [at] dorsey [dot] com.


----------

